# Water Tunnel?



## SuperBeast (28 Nov 2006)

I was looking through the pictures on this site and came across one which showed a recruit coming out of the "water tunnel" on the endurance course. I am just wondering what is it exactly? And any other information. Thanks.


----------



## 241 (28 Nov 2006)

Maybe a better description of the pic like a link or the gallery it is in might help a little more than "I was looking through the pictures on this site and came across one"


----------



## 392 (28 Nov 2006)

Probably just a section of culvert.....


----------



## SuperBeast (28 Nov 2006)

My bad.

Heres the link. http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=16390


----------



## Gayson (28 Nov 2006)

Those are pics of the British Forces.  It's likely that guy was a recruit for the Royal Marines.


----------



## SuperBeast (29 Nov 2006)

Ah cool, THANKS!


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Dec 2006)

Yep, that's the Commando Course in the UK. Actually, the photo is of "Peter's Pool" on Woodbury Common. Part of the Endurance Course. The "Smartie Tubes" come about 2 kms after that.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Dec 2006)

Boo Yaa!!!  Kinda reminds me of the Bear pit we had in Vic at one time.  A net suspended over a flooded pit.  suspended in so much as it provided hand holds just below the surface!


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Dec 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Boo Yaa!!!  Kinda reminds me of the Bear pit we had in Vic at one time.  A net suspended over a flooded pit.  suspended in so much as it provided hand holds just below the surface!



Don't you just love lieutents with Ranger tabs and too much time on their hands Bern, but it was warmer than the rock runs with the poor lost logs that required reuniting with their friends. ;D


----------



## BernDawg (13 Dec 2006)

I was in attendance for a few "family reunions".  Some days I'd rather do that than go see the ducks at Beacon hill park.
 ;D


----------

